# tips on lacing 32 lashed boots



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 32 Lashed boots with the traditional lacing. So far the Lashed have been the best fitting boots for my narrow ankles. (Male size 8 street shoe - size 7 Lashed)

The inner harness is so strong that it is actually easy to set it too tight. I've been having problems with pressure points on the top part of my foot. Hence, I need to be careful to not pull them too tight.

I'm having problems getting the regular lacing tight around the shins. Is there a trick to tieing snow board boots tight? I have seen the you tube video for using a lacing trick for keeping laces from slipping (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbuCotDuRLM) but it didn't help with how to get the laces tight in the first place.

I've seen those hockey lace pullers, as well as this one from Shred soles:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7XOaklyT2E

I like the fit of the boots, but have to balance keeping the inner harness loose enough to not kill the circulation at the top of my foot, and getting the outer laces tight enough to keep everything solid.

any tips appreciated


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm using the same boots you are, and I agree the inner lace system is very good and can actually be overtightened.

As far as the outer laces go, the bottom ones should stay decently tight. Once you get to the first set of hooks try to pull them as tight as you can and then lock it into the hooks to retain the tightness. Try not to use the hooks as leverage to much because tightening this way is hard on the laces.

Hope this helps.


----------

